# Help needed...faulty Fracino Little Gem in Africa!



## goodjuju (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I recently helped a friend of mine set up the first coffee shop in Liberia, West Africa. In September last year I brought out a new Fracino Little Gem (needed to be hand fill, use a normal power supply, low frequency etc). Unfortunately, it has stopped working, and being in Liberia, there are no espresso machine technicians within a thousand miles, so it's up to me to try and get it going again!

The machine turns on. If I turn on the switch as if to pour a shot, the vibration pump goes on and water comes out of the group head. However, the water is cold, and according to the gauge, there is no pressure at all. Nothing appears to be burnt out, and the connections are secure.

Does anyone have any advice to offer as to what could be wrong? I'm concerned the element could have stopped working. I read elsewhere that some machines have a cutoff it if overheats. Does the Little Gem have this?

Any help greatly appreciated. It's quite tragic to have lugged the machine all the way here, be producing the only good coffee in the whole country, then for it to stop working!

Thanks


----------



## Avion100 (Jan 15, 2013)

An email to Fracino might be the best way to determine the problem. They would also be able to supply the appropriate spare parts if required.


----------



## goodjuju (Mar 8, 2013)

Indeed, I sent them a mail this morning, but thought I would see if anyone had any guidance here too. The only email address I could see was their sales one though. Does anyone have a direct email for someone helpful at Fracino?


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

I just had a similar problem with my Piccino. In my case it was the cycling thermostat. It was just a matter of getting a new one and swapping it out. You can test if it's the element or the thermostat by taking the two spade clips off and bridging them with something. In my case I used one of my wife's hair clips. If the element heats its the thermostat. If it doesn't it's the element.


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm... Just looked at the diagram on fracino http://www.fracino.com/uploads/LITTLE%20GEM%20PARTS%20DRGS%2095-%2006-2007.pdf and HX little gem is quite different from DB Piccino. Hopefully fracino can help you with a test method for the element


----------



## goodjuju (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks to those who responded so far. I have emailed Fracino but received no response









Does anyone on the forum have any experience under the hood of a Little Gem, or even the general knowledge from work on other machines to suggest what could be the issue with the little gem?


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

No more responses? I didn't have any luck with fracinio when I emailed them either. Phone them up


----------

